# Traveling from north derbyshire



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Myself and my bro are traveling from north derbyshire. Looking at setting off for around 7:15 as we are both wanting to be there early. 

If any one else wants to join us on the way down let me know. We will enter the motorway at j30 (M1) at aprox 7:20am


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm travelling from south of Derby so joining j24a of the M1, haven't decided what time to set off yet though, hopefully early so we can enter show and shine


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mish said:


> I'm travelling from south of Derby so joining j24a of the M1, haven't decided what time to set off yet though, hopefully early so we can enter show and shine


Will be hitting Leicester services at 7:45am. Feel free to join us. Pm me


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> Will be hitting Leicester services at 7:45am. Feel free to join us. Pm me


Sorry, we set off at 8:15 in the end, sfruged to sleep last night with the heat


----------

